# Double garage refresh



## J17MEF (Nov 11, 2014)

This has always been on the agenda since moving in 3 years ago. 1991 detached single block double garage with 1 window. Was in a reasonable state but wanted something a little cleaner and insulated to keep contents rust and mold free.

Started in Feb 16 evenings, left it in the summer as there's better things to do, finished in Oct 16.

Outline of works
- Replace window for PVC 
- Remove up and over doors, replace with black rollers with external override
- Sister up ceiling joists to support greater load
- Remove all existing electrics, new board, sockets, 6 X 5ft led battens, soffit led gu10's on light sensor and timer, external socket, tube heaters and loft lighting
- Relocate tap to loft area and plumb auto hose reel accessible via soffit hatch
- Batten and insulate with 100mm celotex
- Plasterboard and Paint
- Etch existing concrete floor and paint epoxy resin grey
- PVC moulding

Wasn't planning on sharing so don't have many pics but should make sense.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
That is a lovely space! Reckon a man sofa and TV would look good in that free space &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good work mate! I'm just in the process of gutting out and turning my new home's garage into a gym...and detailing workshop of course!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm surprised you didn't lay a floor down after all that, still a nice BIG place to enjoy.

Mk4 Supra I see, manual? Twin turbo? UK or JDM spec? Looks nice and original either way.


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

wow what a great turnaround, its a credit to you well done.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice work buddy, lovely fresh, clean space!

Love the look of the Supra too :thumb:



Streeto said:


> I'm surprised you didn't lay a floor down after all that, still a nice BIG place to enjoy.


After the cost of the refurb, painting the floor is much cheaper and much easier!
Especially with that square foot area.


----------



## J17MEF (Nov 11, 2014)

Streeto said:


> I'm surprised you didn't lay a floor down after all that, still a nice BIG place to enjoy.
> 
> Mk4 Supra I see, manual? Twin turbo? UK or JDM spec? Looks nice and original either way.


Was tempted with tiles, see how the epoxy paint wears, never say never.

UK Twin Turbo Auto. Yep stock, even got a tape deck, and will stay that way


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

J17MEF said:


> Was tempted with tiles, see how the epoxy paint wears, never say never.
> 
> UK Twin Turbo Auto. Yep stock, even got a tape deck, and will stay that way


Wow your a very lucky person, not only have you got a garage but you don't see many uk spec supras about these days. Very jealous and wishing I never sold my mk3:wall:

Definitely need to see more of the car please!


----------



## J17MEF (Nov 11, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> Wow your a very lucky person, not only have you got a garage but you don't see many uk spec supras about these days. Very jealous and wishing I never sold my mk3:wall:
> 
> Definitely need to see more of the car please!


MK3 was a gem too, big Supra fan, hopefully they won't drop a clanger with the MK5 next year.

Here's a pic from the summer at a charity meet in Plymouth


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Does look nice in white but next time (if I could ever afford one again) I'd have a metallic blue or gunmetal grey I think.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Great work, one question. Why did you brace the ceiling joists? I'm just in a similar situation and I'm using the loft area for storage. I'm just wondering if the joist I have are not stronge enough.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

IYRIX said:


> Great work, one question. Why did you brace the ceiling joists? I'm just in a similar situation and I'm using the loft area for storage. I'm just wondering if the joist I have are not stronge enough.


The reason I would do it would be......
1. Strength, so you can have a proper storage area.
2. So you can insulate it properly and still have storage above.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great space and great improvement


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Aw man, yet another great double garage space on here to make me jealous. Screw you!!


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Lovely transformation. :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic, 

Is the light good on the front of the garage?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, pretty nice space that fella.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice space. Great turn around.


----------



## J17MEF (Nov 11, 2014)

IYRIX said:


> Great work, one question. Why did you brace the ceiling joists? I'm just in a similar situation and I'm using the loft area for storage. I'm just wondering if the joist I have are not stronge enough.


Peace of mind and more timber to fix plasterboard to.



shane_ctr said:


> Looks fantastic,
> 
> Is the light good on the front of the garage?


Yes its ideal this time of year for screen wash fills etc, that ones been up a while, 50w led and brighter than the 500w tungsten halogen it replaced.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice garage, great work. Your Supra is lovely and getting rarer by the day. Are you a member on the main Supra site?


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, that is very very cool

Jealous


----------

